# Jane's WW2 Fighters



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2008)

And how come no one has even brought up the subject of one of the greatest legends of combat sims?

And how many of us still fly it?

I run it every so often.


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Nov 17, 2008)

My computer doesn't like it anymore, but this was my first combat flight simulator. I had a lot of fun with it, and I enjoyed all the info it had on the planes.


----------



## seesul (Nov 17, 2008)

I started with this FS and fly it from time to time but it is not as real as IL2 FS.
Now my 5 years old son flies it.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISdGotV9aHg_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMUk5vSY-AY_


----------



## SoD Stitch (Nov 17, 2008)

Me; I play it every once in a while. It's more user-friendly than CFS 3, but a little more limited as far as which a/c you can fly. I almost always fly Luftwaffe, which is why I prefer CFS3; you can fly the _Zerstorer_ Do 335, and even a Go 229.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, it's been a few years since I've played Jane's. Gotta say though, I had fun playing it. The only thing I didn't like was the gunsight's on the 109. I know that the gunsight used in the game was hisorically accurate, but I still couldn't use it effecitvely. I usually blew through all my ammo just to get one plane.


----------



## Redbeard (Nov 24, 2008)

I haven't flown Janes in I don't know how long. It was one of the first sims that I tried and loved it.

BTW, I like the Christmas sig you got going on there bud.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

I just picked up Jane's in a bargain bin but haven't played it yet. Don't think my PC can handle it at this time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2008)

I bet your machine could run Jane's with little trouble, NJ...

I used to run Jane's on a Pentium Pro 200 MHz system with 32Mb RAM and a Matrox Millineum 16Mb Video card...

I still run it nowdays on either my XP system or my Legacy Win98 gamer with no trouble at all.

There's new mods, terrains, maps and aircraft for it nowdays, too!


----------



## Rasenpfeil (Nov 28, 2008)

Heheh... yeah... Jane's... got my a** waxed a few times in there... amped up on coffee and 'feelin cocky' I decided (for fun) to take a few pot-shots at my lead as we were goin in for landing.... uhh..... I respawned how many times before GrauGeist decided that I'd "Learned my lesson" for the day?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2008)

Good God man, I had forgotten about that!

LMAO...that was funny, really.

It did give you a great opportunity to see what a Fw190 can do, though 

What I should have done for this thread though, is ask what everyone's favorite mission was...because I'd have to say for me it was Grand Alliance!


----------



## Rasenpfeil (Nov 28, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> I'd have to say for me it was Grand Alliance!



I'll second that vote...

you did a killer job of replicating a version for IL2... hmm... (just thinkin to myself again)


----------



## SoD Stitch (Nov 28, 2008)

Thought I'd throw in my one screen shot . . . .


----------



## seesul (Nov 29, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> There's new mods, terrains, maps and aircraft for it nowdays, too!



Where can I find it David?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2008)

Head over to WWII Fighters, and check out the menu for Allied, Axis and Immersion MODs


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2009)

For the WW2 Fighters crowd, Rammjager just posted a new video 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTtwVB6zlnk_

He used Boston's rendition of the Star Spangled Banner for the background music and it works really well!


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Feb 21, 2009)

Can I grab any old mod and have it work, or is there something I have to install first?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Hellcat,

You can add any MODs you like, though I'd recommend reading the MOD FAQ for tips on installing the various packs (sound, terrains, vehicles, etc)...

The FAQ is found by going to WWII Fighters, and on the menu (on the left), select *Tools/Utilities/Info*. From the next menu, select *FAQ* and you'll end up on a page with FAQ sections, which you'll want to click the *Mods* link.

The MODs FAQ covers just about any aspect of installing (and backing up) and offers help in the event that something isn't working properly (which can happen sometimes)


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Feb 21, 2009)

Wish I saw that before I struggled to get in the Spitfire Mk XIV, but I figured that out. I didn't know this was out there and it's really brought life back to this game. Thanks.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, the mod of the P-51 looks pretty good! About as nice as Il Sturmovik.

I'm impressed. 

I admit, I played a demo of Jane's fighters and found flying the plane confusing. I'm more used to Il Sturmovik I guess. 

But it still looks like a cool game.


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I felt the same after reinstalling it. It's more arcade like, I think. Kinda like Ace Combat, ya know? But I am impressed at how nice some of these mod are. 

Is there still an online community for this game, and if so, where can I find it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2009)

The only active WW2 Fighters community out there, that I am aware of, is at ww2fighters.org. Not really sure if they still have thier team (online) events or if they just get together for imprompteau flights these days.


----------



## mr.hotrod (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello, I am very sorry, this is a bump. But would anyone still play this game? I just got in and would like to play on line. I would need a host though i do not know how to do that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2009)

mr.hotrod said:


> Hello, I am very sorry, this is a bump. But would anyone still play this game? I just got in and would like to play on line. I would need a host though i do not know how to do that.


Hi Mr.Hotrod, welcome to the forums.

Not sure how many still run Jane's WW2F, but if you can find someone to join you in some missions, you (or they) can host the game through your game's multiplayer mode.

That's found in the War Room (the door to the right of the lobby), in the middle of the room, found between the briefing area with the wall map (this is the game's campaign launcher - far left) and the plotting tables (game's quick mission builder - far right).


----------



## mr.hotrod (Aug 2, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Hi Mr.Hotrod, welcome to the forums.
> 
> Not sure how many still run Jane's WW2F, but if you can find someone to join you in some missions, you (or they) can host the game through your game's multiplayer mode.
> 
> That's found in the War Room (the door to the right of the lobby), in the middle of the room, found between the briefing area with the wall map (this is the game's campaign launcher - far left) and the plotting tables (game's quick mission builder - far right).



thanks for the help. And could any one who plays still please post here. O btw on the http://http://ww2fighters.org/
there are several new mods


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

mr.hotrod said:


> thanks for the help. And could any one who plays still please post here. O btw on the http://http://ww2fighters.org/
> there are several new mods



Your link didn't work.
Is this the one you wanted ?

WWII Fighters


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2009)

If you read up a few posts, Mr.Hotrod, I have some good info on the MODs at ww2fighters.org...

Yeah wheels, they added an extra hypertext transfer protocol to the addy (http:// thingy)


----------



## mr.hotrod (Aug 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## mr.hotrod (Aug 2, 2009)

YAY im sooo sorry about the double post BUT I DID IT!!! I GOT MY MOD TO WORK YYYYEEEESSSS


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, there's new MODs being posted there all the time.

There's some real talented folks putting out everything from new terrains, theaters, vehicles, structures to new aircraft and repaints.

You'll find that the WW2F community is still pretty active, though nothing like it used to be.


----------



## mr.hotrod (Aug 2, 2009)

Help me. for some reason none of the mods will install now it says "cannot open ww2.sqs the file must exist" and when i uninstall the game and reinstall it all the mods that dont work are still there


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry I missed your reply! 

If you're having issues with the MODs, then check the help section here: WW2 Fighters FAQ

Look over the topics, but I think you'll find answers towards the last section!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I love this game! So fun

The only thing that annoyed me is when I would play as like a P-51 and fly up against the Ar-234's and Me-262's, they would always run away and I could never catch them!


----------



## ninjanate (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if i can download it somehow ive bin try to find it in stores for a long time and havnt seen it for yrs i used to love playing it as a kid its my up most favourite flight sim ive ever played if anyone can help me find it or send me a copy of it that would be greatly appreciated 

thank you


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2011)

ninjanate said:


> Does anybody know if i can download it somehow ive bin try to find it in stores for a long time and havnt seen it for yrs i used to love playing it as a kid its my up most favourite flight sim ive ever played if anyone can help me find it or send me a copy of it that would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thank you


You can still find the game if you search at Amazon or Ebay...all the patches and upgrades are still available (until December) at ww2fighters.org


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 6, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> You can still find the game if you search at Amazon or Ebay...all the patches and upgrades are still available (until December) at ww2fighters.org


I see that you missed the 2 year reprieve to the death sentence. 8)



lilduckfoot @ ww2fighters.org said:


> *Longevity and seniority...* WWII Fighters Forum -> Longevity and seniority...
> Aug 19 2011, 10:09 PM
> 
> ...Are very good things if you are as old as LockNLoad...(or me...  )
> ...




Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2011)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I see that you missed the 2 year reprieve to the death sentence. 8)
> 
> Wheels


Hey Wheels, good to see ya'

Notice my post preceeded LDF's by three days!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, nope I missed the date of your post. I was just all happy I could pass on the good news.  


Wheels


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey all, newbie here. Quick question: can someone please tell me what type of pc I should get to allow me to play WWII Fighters? I got the game new back in '99 and just found in a box of old stuff. Man oh man I used to love this game, flying around in the 109 or 190, pretending i was Gunther Rall or Ernst Schroader. Anyway, great forums here look forward to many entertaining discussions!


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 24, 2011)

One more thing. I haven't played a pc game since IAF back in '01 so any info on graphics cards I would need etc. Would be much appreciated. I currently have no computer other than my iPad, so I would need suggestions on where to find a suitable one mainly for ww2 fighters. Thanks again!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi RGaspar, welcome to the forums!

As far as WW2F goes, you can run it on any older machines, since it was released back when a Win98 Pentium 200 MHz computer with a 16Mb ATi graphics card was the "ultimate" gamer! 

You should be able to run the game on a newer windows machine without any problems...


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks graugeist, guess I could look around some pawn shops and see if they have a decent newer computer. I really would like to get into Il2 but just don't have the funds right now for a good pc. From what I've seen online things have come a long way since ww2f!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

Believe it or not, I run all of the IL-2 series except IL-2: 1946 on my "Legacy" gamer, which is a Pentium III (1GHz Coppermine) with 512Mb RDRAM with am nVidia G-Force 256 video card and Win98SE for an OS. Once in a while, it'll stutter if there's a heavy graphics condition, like being over a large city with flack and a large amount of aircraft, otherwise it's extremely smooth, even when I'm in multiplayer with friends.

I have kept the ol' legacy machine around because I have all of my old games on it (Mechwarrior, Red Baron, Jane's, Air Warrior, Aces of the Pacific, etc etc) so you shouldn't have any difficulties with the first couple releases of IL-2.


----------



## RGaspar (Nov 28, 2011)

Which Il-2 would you suggest? (I've never played any of them) a lot of people say 1946 but I really don't know the differences in any of them, or even when they were released lol. Looks like I joined the right forum!


----------

